# Anyone have problems with IBS and Intercourse?



## magicfish (Dec 9, 2009)

Does anyone suffer any problems with pain or anything else?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Magic let's move this to the Women's Forum


----------



## magicfish (Dec 9, 2009)

OOps, sorry if ive offended anyone i did orignally mean to put it in the womens forum.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Magic if you do not get much of a response here... please use the "Search" tab on the light blue menu bar (up to the right here) and do a search on it. I'm sure you will find other threads that talk about this.


----------



## Chelle87 (Mar 3, 2010)

I wouldn't necessarily call it "pain", but I definitely associate occasional discomfort during sex with IBS (constipation). It just feels like...there's not enough room or something. Definitely not fun.


----------



## pukka (Nov 28, 2004)

No pain (thank god), but when I have not gone in a while (constipated), I feel some discomfort to being full.


----------



## WonkyColon (Apr 22, 2010)

Happens to me all the time. I get a feeling of pressure in my tailbone and lower front abdomen when I'm constipated; it makes sex unbearably painful.


----------



## itsmebaby (Apr 15, 2010)

Yes, it interferes, because I just don't feel like doing it anymore!A rotten shame since I used to love it!


----------

